# First growl at me



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone. My boy is 11 months and so far he never growled at me for any reason. He was eating his treat on the coach, I tried to take it and make him off the coach, and he growled to me. Then I tried again he barked and growled. I did this million times before. I don't know why he started to doing this. He is 11 months old, almost a year. So does this have to do with hormone levels or him reaching adulthood? Is this gonna happen again? What should I do? I'm really sad. Is there any chance to get bitten if I insist on correcting him?


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

It's due to his maturing - he's testing his boundries. Yes, you could get bit. Yes, he'll probably do it again if he sees that it works to his advantage.

Personally I would have tilted the couch untill he fell of it - sort term solution.

Long term solution would be to teach him 'leave it' and a good recall at the very least. Getting a better working relationship with the dog will help you gain better control over him in general.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Hormones and maturing.... BUT no excuse. I would be doing heavy duty NILF, no on the furniture until he has earned the privledge. More training, more training and more training. I have this philosphy, it is MY house, MY furniture, MY toys, My food and my dogs have to earn their privledges. The only dog that has any leway in the rules is DeeDee and if she didn't have problems with Thunderstorms she wouldn't have things she hasn't earned.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

A good rule of thumb is don't let a dog on a couch if you can't get him off of it with a verbal cue under any circumstance.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would also keep him on a leash until you get this under control. If you tell him to get off of the couch and he doesn't, you can drag him off with the leash.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

In addition to what everyone else has suggested I would also hand feed this dog for a while. He needs to be reminded who controls all resources.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It's great if this did just start, and you immediately work to fix it! You will be WAY ahead of most owners who think it's just random or ignore misbehaving like this.









Some info on NILF 

http://k9deb.com/nilif.htm


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

I always think of this age as the toddler phase. 

2 and three year old children finally realize that they are their own person, and want to 'explore' this newfound individuality by testing the limits and acting out.

I wonder if NILF would work for them









Seriously though, he does need you to be on top of it and let him know that it isn't acceptable, and remind him constantly that he depends on YOU for everything.


----------



## hannibalGSD (Apr 28, 2008)

he would be in trouble if he did that to me







Im the alpha and I growl back louder!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I agree. Also with the subsequent post my MRL. 

And the timing to correct the dog's behavior is fine.


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

I may be old school but dogs are never allowed on the furniture especially if they might have a dominance issue or challenge their people.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:A good rule of thumb is don't let a dog on a couch *if you can't get him off of it with a verbal cue under any circumstance. *


Think that's key.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Every dog is different so I may be way off base. With my un-nuetered GSD when he tries to pull this stuff I get on the floor with him, grab him loosely behind the ears, look into hs eyes, and let him know aggressive behavior toward me or my family is not permitted.

He gets it. That simple, at least in Timber's case. If Timbe ever barked or growled at me I guess I would be back asking for advice from most folks. At times, I do think you have to show you are the Alpha leader.


----------

